# Looking To install a Backup Camera. But uncertain about reverse light wring.



## Seohn (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello. I love my 2012 Cruze LT. But I am looking to install a backup camera on it. I have the licenses plate mounted camera ready to go and I would like to use a wireless video transmitter to install it so that I do not have to run an RCA cable. The part of connecting to the reverse light near the trunk doesn't seem like it'll be much of an issue. But the part I am unsure about is with my center console. I have an aftermarket touchscreen stereo installed with bass and amp. The stereo supports a backup camera but I am unsure how to tap into the reverse light to have the stereo switch to backup camera when putting into reverse without having to run a cable from the reverse light to the front of the car. I was wondering if anyone knew (if and where exactly) if there is a BCM in the center console (where it's at) and if there is a reverse light cable that I can tap into there as well.

I found a diagram from DirectWire (can't post link) Reverse Light, Green/White, +, BCM in center console RF side, gray 26 pin plug, pin 3

I am not sure if this is true or if I am reading it correctly. But if I am there should be a BCM with a reverse light cable in the center console located in the floorboard interior on the passenger side. If it is there, I was unsure if I could tap into that to power the receiver of the wireless video transmitter and connect the reverse cable on the stereo so that it only turns the backup camera on and switches the stereo over only when the car is put into reverse.

If all else fails I will run an RCA cable from the rear of the car. But I was hoping the wireless transmitters would be easier to run. Less routing cables that way.

Anyone have thoughts or suggestions on this idea for setting up a reverse camera using a wireless transmitter and receiver instead of RCA cables while also only having the reverse camera come on when the car is put in reverse?

Thank You.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably can't tap into that for power. The reverse light switch shouldn't be hard (unless it's auto) and then you could tap into the cigarette lighter for power (I think it's switched with the ignition in the Cruze). 

We did one in my parents car recently with the RCA cable. It's a massive pain. The one we did only turns on when the car is put in reverse (manual trans).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For my AppRadio2, it was like J's setup was above except you also could just press the camera icon in the top right and turn the feed on that way too.


----------



## Seohn (Dec 28, 2016)

So today I decided to install the backup camera. I ran the license plate camera wires behind the silver trim that contained the trunk latch button. There was an opening behind that to route the wires through. That way I didn't have to drill into my car. Making sure the grommet was sealed good afterward. Then I powered the wireless video transmitter from the reverse light so that it is only on when it is in reverse.

Then I connected the receiver end of the transmitter set to my aftermarket stereo since it is a touchscreen and supports a backup camera. While researching how to set this up no one knew definitively and I could not find any info if it would work the way I described above. I decided to give it a try anyway.

I removed the panel on the passenger side of the floorboard console. Found the gray BCM connector and connected it to the green/white wire that was supposed to be the reverse light according to what I could find. I tapped a cable into that. then had the wireless receiver and reverse cable on the stereo both tapped with one cable into the reverse BCM green/white cable in the interior on that side. It is working just fine. The wireless receiver is getting power and it switches the stereo over to the backup camera only when I put it into reverse.

The wireless video transmitters work just fine. It may not be perfect video quality but it's not terrible. It was dark out when I finished. I can see just fine with the IR part of the camera at night. And it's not like it's an HD camera with a 50-inch screen. I have no complaints about it considering the purpose it serves. I can see everything behind my car now with no issue. Easy enough and didn't have to run a cable the length of the car for video.

Hopefully, this information will help anyone else out looking to setup a backup camera without running an RCA cable the length of their Cruze. Now to spend some time tomorrow when its daylight adjusting the measuring lines on the screen so I can tell exactly where the edge of my car is. It was too dark by the time I finished to make those adjustments.


----------

